# Are grips for the PT92C the same as PT58SS?



## bluegrassstate (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been trying to locate a pair of grips to fit my Taurus model PT 58SS, older version, with decocker...and have not had any luck...however, I have seen a pair of aftermarket grips for the PT 92Compact listed on gunbroker.com, which look similar in size and the screw hole location seems to be exact..Does anyone know if in fact the compact 92 grips will also fit the older/original 58 with decocker? any and all help will be greatly appreciated...many thanks from the bluegrassstate..


----------



## muddy (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm trying to do the same thing for a 1988 PT-58 S w/o decocker. There's a thread on the Taurus bulletin boards that says they do fit and a guy has a picture of his PT-58 S with a pair of black plastic PT-92 C grips installed. He's also got the safety-only pistol so I'm not sure if that helps you with a de-cocking model or not.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

yes, they are interchangable, i just checked numrich and both have the same part number... go to that part listing and both guns are listed for the grips.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

good info

and










at least for one that doesn't include a poll


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bruce333 said:


> good info
> 
> and
> 
> ...


you know that i am now tempted to start going over the oldest pages daily just to see what i can dredge up

:smt083


----------

